# PE Exam - Construction Breadth practice problems



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, so I am trying to accumulate more resources for practice problems. Based on my last two attempts to pass the PE, I definitely need to improve upon the Construction breadth problems. I currently have done the problems in the CERM practice book, the NCEES Construction (breadth and Depth) book. Can anyone suggest any additional references with test-like problems for me?


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are a few more construction books with test-like problems ---&gt; http://www.civilpeexam.com/books/books_construction.php

Some books are 'breadth' some are 'depth.'


----------



## desantmf (Jul 31, 2013)

Check out my website at www.learncivilengineering.com. I have a lot of notes and additional problems FREE for the construction engineering portion. All these notes and questions are the same level as the test. The morning breadth is really easy, It is just the following information.

1. Earthwork Construction and Layout ( Cut/Fill, Borrow Pit Volumes, site layout and control, Earthwork mass diagram)

2. Estimating ( Quantity Take off, Cost Estimating)

3. Scheduling ( Construction Sequencing, Resource Scheduling, Time Cost Trade off )

4. Material Testing

5. Construction Loads

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2013)

desantmf said:


> Check out my website at www.learncivilengineering.com. I have a lot of notes and additional problems FREE for the construction engineering portion. All these notes and questions are the same level as the test. The morning breadth is really easy, It is just the following information.
> 
> 1. Earthwork Construction and Layout ( Cut/Fill, Borrow Pit Volumes, site layout and control, Earthwork mass diagram)
> 
> ...


I am unable to access website...


----------



## emeschew (Aug 20, 2013)

I used the Ruwan Rajapakse books. They were the best I could find for a low cost, still some errors in a few problems and the writing was questionable, but they are fairly inexpensive in relation to other books. Are you taking the construction depth portion as well?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 3, 2013)

No. I am taking the WR/E depth portion. It's been tough to find additional Construction questions for the Breadth


----------



## MikeMcC215 (Sep 6, 2013)

Know critical path method scheduling and basic earthwork calcs


----------

